# 3 plants to ID



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone know what they are?

The 1st one is a rotala? Mostly yellowish leaves that turn reddish at the crown. Undersides of the leaves have a purplish sheen.

2nd one is a really small bacopa. Very slow growth. Gets really red at the crown.

3rd is a green commenlinaceae. That's all I know. It gets really tall and shoots out of the water. Emersed leaves look the same.

Thanks!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

1. Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'
2. Bacopa sp. 'Red' (from Asian hobbyists, no species name connected to it yet)
3. Commelinaceae sp, looks like the one that is being sent out by Brazilian hobbyists who locally collected it in their country. Is this where it was obtained? Don't know anything on this one besides that.

Carlos


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks! My guesses weren't that far off after all.


----------

